# MTB Cycletech Opium 6 - Nagelneu! (vielseitig wie Liteville & Co)



## Farodin (6. Januar 2011)

Ich verkaufe hier ein nagelneues MTB Cycletech Opium 6 der schweizer Edelschmiede.

Von diesem Bike wurden nur 14 Stück in Deutschland verkauft, es handelt sich um eine absolute Rarität, die einem Liteville mehr als ebenbürtig ist.

Es wurde noch nie gefahren und befindet sich in Originalausstattung.

Die Testergebnisse der renomierten Zeitschriften sprechen für sich!

KLICK

HIER geht es zum EBAY LINK!


----------

